
Parse Live Queries - DrJid
http://blog.parse.com/announcements/parse-server-goes-realtime-with-live-queries/
======
galistoca
Wait. Wasn't Parse shutting down?

~~~
DrJid
The hosted Parse server was deprecated, but it's all now open source so you
can host it wherever you want. [https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-
server](https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server)

